

Show HN: Pomodroido - a pomodoro timer with a side of game mechanics - mluiten
http://mennoluiten.com/pomodroido-my-pomodoro-timer-with-a-side-of-g

======
bradhe
At this point, I don't think "leveling" should be considered a game mechanic
-- there are so many apps and things that I can "level" in that leveling has
become... ubiquitous, I guess, and therefor uninteresting. Achievements are
kind of getting the same way.

Game mechanics only work if they're interesting and motivating. When something
becomes uninteresting, I don't think it should be considered a "game
mechanic."

